# Hardware 3 install and issues



## blackhawkdriver (Dec 23, 2018)

Today, I had HW 3 installed (via mobile service in the Austin area) on my March 2019 Model 3 DM. Surprisingly, the entire install took an hour and a half. After the install, I had to do the camera calibration again, which took a while. When doing that, my car didn’t recognize any stop signs or stoplights, which I thought was normal. But, now that it’s finished, it still doesn’t recognize anything. Has anyone else had this problem, or does it take the car time to ‘learn’ those things?


----------



## mrau (Nov 22, 2018)

You may have to turn that feature on.

_To see objects in your driving visualization, tap Controls > Autopilot > Full Self Driving Visualization Preview._


----------



## blackhawkdriver (Dec 23, 2018)

mrau said:


> You may have to turn that feature on.
> 
> _To see objects in your driving visualization, tap Controls > Autopilot > Full Self Driving Visualization Preview._


Well then. I suppose I should have looked to see if there were any new settings  Thanks!


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

You will probably have to wait for the software to update.


----------

